# Canning jar warning



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

While I'm waiting for the waterbath canner to boil for the cherries I'm canning, I want to give you all a "heads up". I like to put my jars in the canner and then fill them and it with water and then get them started on the heat. Anyways, I had bought some Golden Harvest jars last year at the Dollar General. They don't fit in my canner!! They're too big/wide. 
Thank goodness I had a dozen new Ball jars out in the sunroom, so I had to clean them and use them.
I just wanted to remind everyone to check to make sure your jars fit in the canner before anything else!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up!!!

Mrs. Zoom was at some store that had the Golden Harvest jars and called asking if I wanted any. I'm glad I said "no".


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> While I'm waiting for the waterbath canner to boil for the cherries I'm canning, I want to give you all a "heads up". I like to put my jars in the canner and then fill them and it with water and then get them started on the heat. Anyways, I had bought some Golden Harvest jars last year at the Dollar General. They don't fit in my canner!! They're too big/wide.
> Thank goodness I had a dozen new Ball jars out in the sunroom, so I had to clean them and use them.
> I just wanted to remind everyone to check to make sure your jars fit in the canner before anything else!


Do you mean they won't fit your canning rack? If so, there are ways around that.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> I had bought some Golden Harvest jars last year at the Dollar General. They don't fit in my canner!! They're too big/wide.


I think I brought this up last summer in a thread. I did the same thing. They were about $2.00 cheaper so I got 2 dozen. I found that I could only get 5 jars in the canner. They're now relegated to a back shelf for emergency's.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I have them and dont have any problems.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to wire together some exta rings into a rack and use them for the Golden Harvest jars.
It was just so weird. They were just a tad too wide to fit in the spaces of the rack that came with the canner. I've never had that happen before. And it says on the box that they're quart jars. It was just weird and right in the middle of my canning. I set everything out ahead of time so it all goes as smooth as possible and this just interupted the rhythm having to stop and wash other jars.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

The only thing weird about it is most canners are sized to Ball jars, and Golden Harvest jars are a slighlty different dimension. That doesn't mean they aren't quart jars, they are just a bit wider and probably shorter. They aren't defective, your canner rack is just made to fit Ball/Kerr jars, thats all. There is no warning necessary. They work just fine, they just don't fit the same. There is nothing wrong with them. They are just different dimensions! If I run across these, I will be sure to buy them for the price. So if I only get one less jar in the canner, I can live with that :dunno:


----------

